
Paperkast – article sharing and discussion - edwintorok
https://paperkast.com/about
======
siruncledrew
Nice to see a place promoting the open exchange of scientific papers!

Built on:
[https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters](https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters)

